# 91 D21 Automatic Trans Mounts



## DizTheMan (Nov 15, 2015)

I need some help with the rear mounts on my 91 D21 Automatic Transmission. I can not find a diagram that shows how the rear mounts are installed. I thought for the longest time that there was only 1 mounting bracket. The truck has a tranny cross member in front of a frame cross member. The bolt holes at the very back of the tranny are located over the frame cross member but do not line up to attach to anything. After talking to a few people and reading another post about the mounts for the automatic, I believe there is a second mount that attaches to the frame cross member. If anyone knows what the part number for this mount is, I could finally get this truck back on the road.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What engine? 4x4 or RWD? You can find part diagrams at Nissan Parts Deal - Lowest Price for Genuine Nissan Parts


----------



## DizTheMan (Nov 15, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> What engine? 4x4 or RWD? You can find part diagrams at Nissan Parts Deal - Lowest Price for Genuine Nissan Parts



Sorry about that. 2.4L, RWD, RCab,


----------



## DizTheMan (Nov 15, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> What engine? 4x4 or RWD? You can find part diagrams at Nissan Parts Deal - Lowest Price for Genuine Nissan Parts


Nissan Parts Deal had the diagram I needed to find the part. Turns out there are 2 brackets used in my model, VG30E v. KA24E.

This forum rocks! Thanks for the help smj999smj!


----------



## DizTheMan (Nov 15, 2015)

*91 Nissan HB Extended Automatic Transmission 2 rear brackets*

Ok, Nissan Parts and everyone I've talked to seems to scratch their head on this one. I am uploading some pictures in hopes that someone will understand what I am looking at on this automatic transmission. Recap: I am looking for a second rear transmission mount for a 1991 Nissan D21 HB Pickup Truck. Automatic, Reg Cab, 2WD, made before March 91. I have searched forums, talked with Nissan and looked over schematics till my eyes hurt. I am not able to connect with anyone that has seen this setup. The transmission is an extended model. So if you look at the first picture, you can see the first rear mount in place and attached. It mounts to the transmission cross member as seen in most all schematics. Look close and you can see the second set of mounts in the foreground. 









If anyone can help with finding this bracket or has a schematic that may show this bracket I would greatly appreciate the help. The 2nd rear bracket actually fits over the frame cross member, not the transmission cross member. The frame cross member runs directly behind the transmission cross member.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I never heard of an "extended" transmission in a Hardbody. I see your in Texas; any chance this truck came out of Mexico? What's the first digit of your VIN#, "1" or "3"? That thing that sits between the trans and the frame looks like a heat shield.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Might as well go the whole nine yards.
"vin decode" - Google Search


----------



## DizTheMan (Nov 15, 2015)

OhmsLaw said:


> Might as well go the whole nine yards.
> "vin decode" - Google Search


Sorry for the delay, work never ends. I did continue my research. I think I may have an answer for what I need but I figure I would run it past y'all first.

First thing: VIN
*Basic*
Model Year: 1991
Make: Nissan
Series: Pickup
Trim Level: Reg. Cab 2WD
Origin: UNITED STATES
Body Type: REGULAR CAB PICKUP 2-DR
*Dimensions*
Front Legroom	42.20 in.
Front Shoulder Room	54.40 in.
Front Hip Room 55.10 in.
Track Rear 54.50 in.
Track Front 54.90 in.
Wheelbase 104.30 in.
Front Headroom 39.30 in.
Turning Diameter 33.50 in.
Height 62.00 in.
Length 174.60 in.
Width 65.00 in.
*Drivetrain*
Driveline RWD
Engine Type 2.4L L4 SOHC 12V
Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive
*Braking*
Rear Brake Type Drum
Front Brake Type Disc
Anti-Brake System Non-ABS 
*Suspension*
Front Suspension	Independent
Rear Spring Type Leaf
Front Spring Type Torsion Bar
Steering Type Recirc
Rear Suspension Live


I believe this truck has one insulator bracket the is mounted to the transmission cross member. That insulator is there and bolted in place. It's the one in the picture. I'm positive it's not a heat shield or guard. 
After even more searches for parts, I came across a part while looking at cross member parts for this truck. 
Everything I've been able to find out says there is a piece that fits on top of the truck frame cross-member that is directly behind the transmission cross-member. The piece is half the length of the truck cross-member and bolts off center towards the passenger side with a single bolt at each end. An insulator bracket with 3 bolts, 1 pointing down down and 2 on the side, bolted to that piece and it sits at a slight angle, as the two bolt slots at the very back of the transmission, sit at a slight angle.
Here is a picture that looks almost like the one. A friend of mine had 9 of these trucks and he had 2 with 4-speed auto overdrive and he remembered one having a transmission problem and it having a piece similar to this.










So my question is, has anyone else seen this on a 91 Nissan pickup? 
I do sincerely appreciate any feedback as I am in uncharted territory.

Thanks


----------

